# Tip:On painting baseboards that are backed up to carpet



## Sujae (May 14, 2008)

We are preparing to sell our second home to move west.

I'm painting right now. The house is brand new and was painted when we moved in 5 yrs ago. I was stumped on how paint the baseboards without getting it on the carpet. Our last home had hardwood floors so I never had this problem. 

I bought a very inexpensive set of vinyl vertical blinds for $11. You can push them under the baseboards to protect the carpet. They are 3 plus inches wide so the protection to the carpet is maximized while exposing the whole baseboard to paint. Found the idea on an internet forum. Its been a big help and thought I'd pass it on.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

Great idea!

I have used a wide putty knife before.

All I would add to your blind idea is to look for the blinds at a thrift store.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

My husband is a painter and he just slides a large piece of cardboard under the baseboards to protect carpet and moves it as he goes along.


----------

